# Digital Modes



## Well_Driller (Jun 3, 2012)

What digital modes do you guys prefer or currently using on 2 meter and HF?


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm using a NUE PSK modem which gives PSK31, rtty and CW (the original digital mode) and trying to put together a FreeDV system for use on 40 and 20 M.

Don't know if you'll see a lot of 'digital' on 2M past D Star or APRS, 

You thinking of getting into a new (to you) of the hobby?


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I've done a bit of PSK31 on HF and VHF, but on VHF, I mostly do FSK441 for Meteor Scatter, JT66M for Ionospheric Scatter, and JT65 for EME (moon bounce) and long ground wave contacts. The modes that I use on VHF are not really "chatty" modes, but more for specialized weak signal work.


----------



## Well_Driller (Jun 3, 2012)

DKRinAK said:


> Don't know if you'll see a lot of 'digital' on 2M past D Star or APRS,
> 
> You thinking of getting into a new (to you) of the hobby?


I've found packet/APRS on 2M. I never bothered with digital modes but there have been nights that's all I hear on 20M and 40M so I decided to download some programs to recieve them. PSK31 is one i've been finding a lot on HF. I've tried a lot of programs now and I still have not found one I really like, and i've also run across some digital modes that I can't figure out what they are.... I think at one point i've had 10 different programs installed to decode the various digital modes because I haven't found a single program that can cover all of them. On another note I think i've been receiving interference from my electric companies digital electric meters. I'm going to confirm that in the near future. I tried to get them to change them back to the analog but they refused.


----------

